# Engraving/finishing question



## Chung (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi,

I have to get a few pens engraved. I plan to finish thme with CA. 

I have never had this done before.

Do i engraved after or before finishing?

I was wondering if the laser would ruin the finish.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jul 5, 2017)

I do a CA finish first, then have it engraved. The laser does not harm the finish.


----------



## Chung (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Bob


----------



## Woodchipper (Jul 5, 2017)

Bob, do you put another coat of CA on top of the engraving?


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jul 5, 2017)

I do not apply anything after the engraving is done.


----------



## KB8JXO (Jul 9, 2017)

*Engrave first?*

I was thinking about this and wondered if the gloss from CA would reflect some of the light causing a lighter engraved image. 

I will sand down and engrave before applying the finish. I figured the ca would fill in the engraving marking for a smoother finish. 

Looking for other thoughts on this.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 9, 2017)

Personally I always CA finish after engraving and color fill is done. This way the color wont chip out or get dirty. The CA finish seals it all and will be perfectly smooth which makes for a nice feel.

I turn the body slightly smaller than the required size before it goes to engraver, then build up above bushing size slightly with CA. Then sand and polish to required diameter.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jul 10, 2017)

On wood I usually finish before engraving.  I find that the laser will engrave too hot, too deep etc - especially on softer woods, spalted, burls - but with the CA soaked in and finished the wood becomes more consistent and I get a more consistent engraving.  I sometimes add CA after engraving to protect filler paint if used but on wood I find it doesn't usually need it.


----------



## Makereality (Jul 18, 2017)

I finish with shellac or other friction polish first, which I suspect would distort the light ashy lettering if burned with the low end lasers like the 1500mw Neje style laser I use.  The 40 and greater watt lasers can produce deeper carving rather then just top burning, so likely not an issue if the laser burns lower than the level of the turned wood.  If by repeat engraving with low end laser the name is lower than the surrounding wood, that would be a great balance, but then the friction polish would accumulate in the depression of the name...I'll experiment if no one already knows...


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 18, 2017)

I have the 1W Neje and always finish with CA before engraving.  I tried it with and without finishing and found I get a cleaner more precise burn with the finish on.  With the higher power settings I get a deep enough burn I can color fill if I want.


----------

